# Craft Bike Transalp 17-24 july - 1 startregistration ticket available



## tondeurloo (Jun 12, 2010)

Unfortunately I cannot take part in the CRAFT Bike TRANSALP 2010 from Fussen Germany to Riva Del Garda Italy July 17-24 2010. Who would like to take my place?

Please contact me at [email protected]


----------

